# Anima rda



## Ernest (19/3/16)

Has anyone used the Anima rda before?


This is the authentic Anima by Atmomixani in Greece.
atmomixani.gr


----------



## kevkev (19/3/16)

Used a clone on a REO Mini. Really enjoyed it. Difficult to build on but a good vape. I think @Alex also really loved his. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ernest (19/3/16)

kevkev said:


> Used a clone on a REO Mini. Really enjoyed it. Difficult to build on but a good vape. I think @Alex also really loved his.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks, I also want to BF it for a Reo. Looks nice, slightly tall, but can run single or dual coil.


----------



## Keyaam (19/3/16)

Very nice atty especially on a reo as there is no overhang


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

